# Gen 2 MAF adapter with picture



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

> I will be getting hotter air


Then it won't be doing any job unless that job is just more sound.


----------



## Lawzbryan (Mar 9, 2020)

Yes that is what it is for. I will get a tune soon than upgrade to the AEM intake.


----------

